# Simple yet elegant



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

No I am not talking about a light saber this time, more a very unique and simple bomb that was very thoughtful and awesome
@csk415 got me with a home made cigar stand. Will be tested this evening.

Best part..who it was addressed to..my 11 year old is now questioning my past



















Thanks Chris!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> No I am not talking about a light saber this time, more a very unique and simple bomb that was very thoughtful and awesome
> @csk415 got me with a home made cigar stand. Will be tested this evening.
> 
> Best part..who it was addressed to..my 11 year old is now questioning my past
> ...


Ha ha - That's awesome!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Lol. Figured the PO would also wonder what the heck the dark one was getting. Nice thing about it is the pieces are not much bigger than a quarter. Makes it easy to carry in your pocket.

So...... I'll use your thread to say......
I have a few more. Now that I know I can send them out with a single stamp I have no problem getting them to other members. I'll send one out to the next 5 people that want one. Post up here that you want one and pm me your addy. I make them out of scrap plate when I have some from work. I'll have more later. So for now I'll take 5 puffers that want one.


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

> I'll send one out to the next 5 people that want one.


Professional mooch. Did someone call for me?


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

:vs_OMG: Looks really cool Chris. You pulled my arm hard enough, I'm in for one.

Nice touch with the "Dark Side" addressee!!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Lol. Figured the PO would also wonder what the heck the dark one was getting. Nice thing about it is the pieces are not much bigger than a quarter. Makes it easy to carry in your pocket.
> 
> So...... I'll use your thread to say......
> I have a few more. Now that I know I can send them out with a single stamp I have no problem getting them to other members. I'll send one out to the next 5 people that want one. Post up here that you want one and pm me your addy. I make them out of scrap plate when I have some from work. I'll have more later. So for now I'll take 5 puffers that want one.


In!


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

IN!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

@disco_potato @MyFatherFan @SoCal Gunner @Semper Noctem
Pm me addys please. I do not expect anything in return. This is a pure pay it forward kind of thing. I'll let you know when I drop them in the mail. Shooting for Monday mail drop.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

In the mail. Let me know if they don't make it by end of the week. @disco_potato @MyFatherFan @SoCal Gunner @Semper Noctem


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

csk415 said:


> In the mail. Let me know if they don't make it by end of the week. @disco_potato @MyFatherFan @SoCal Gunner @Semper Noctem


Do I make 5 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

csk415 said:


> In the mail. Let me know if they don't make it by end of the week. @*disco_potato* @*MyFatherFan* @*SoCal Gunner* @*Semper Noctem*


You're the man, thanks again!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Verdict said:


> Do I make 5
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


PM me your addy and I'll get one in the mail.


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

csk415 said:


> In the mail. Let me know if they don't make it by end of the week. @disco_potato @MyFatherFan @SoCal Gunner @Semper Noctem


Thanks Chris. Appreciate it!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Anybody get one in the mail yet?


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Wish I had one of those gizmos on my recent cruise. That thing looks handy. Do you make them? If so, I'd gladly purchase one when you have more.
Also, great gesture to send some out to our brothers!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> Wish I had one of those gizmos on my recent cruise. That thing looks handy. Do you make them? If so, I'd gladly purchase one when you have more.
> 
> Also, great gesture to send some out to our brothers!


I made them out of some scrap metal at work. They are not for sale. They are free. Send me your addy and I'll make one this weekend and drop it in the mail for you. Hopefully the ones I sent out make it with a single stamp. JT's made it on my trial run so hopefully the other ones make it also. 
@OneStrangeOne how's yours holding up to the weather?


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Anybody get one in the mail yet?


Received mine in the mail today. Had a seal on it that said "unsealed envelope" that was put on by the post office. Still arrived with no issues.

I'll be trying it out this weekend.

Thanks Chris, much appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Got mine today too. Looks great. Thanks so much, I plan to christen it this weekend!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

MyFatherFan said:


> Received mine in the mail today. Had a seal on it that said "unsealed envelope" that was put on by the post office. Still arrived with no issues.
> 
> I'll be trying it out this weekend.
> 
> ...





Semper Noctem said:


> Got mine today too. Looks great. Thanks so much, I plan to christen it this weekend!


Sweet. Hmm. Maybe I forgot to seal it. At least they made it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

csk415 said:


> I made them out of some scrap metal at work. They are not for sale. They are free. Send me your addy and I'll make one this weekend and drop it in the mail for you. Hopefully the ones I sent out make it with a single stamp. JT's made it on my trial run so hopefully the other ones make it also.
> @OneStrangeOne how's yours holding up to the weather?


It's doing great so far, it mostly stays under the covered part of the deck so it hasn't gotten rained on yet, we do have a pretty heavy dew/fog a lot of mornings thou.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's doing great so far, it mostly stays under the covered part of the deck so it hasn't gotten rained on yet, we do have a pretty heavy dew/fog a lot of mornings thou.


It shouldn't rust. The only place that might would be on the rounded corners. The belt sander could possibly have imbedded some iron.


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

Got mine just now! Thanks a lot!!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

Got mine last week as well and got to try it out this past windy weekend. It was stable and did its job. Thanks for the kind gesture @csk415


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Finally got to pick mine up after my community mailbox got broken into and mail being held at Post Office.

Man am I impressed - the thread title says it all.

Bonus points for this fitting in my little Xikar Liter sleeve!


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

I love this ! Used mine twice today. Awesome simple design!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Complete noob here, if I could get drawing and dimensions... I could make my own. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Those are sweet..great job

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

It looks like they all made it. For something so basic it does come in handy at times. @SoCal Gunner, I was trying to keep them small so that I could carry it in my pocket and not notice it. Looks like I got lucky on the size for it to fit in your lighter sleeve. I can make up more later if enough people want one or if any of you want an extra one.

There is no drawing or dimensions @Matfam1. 2 metal pieces with a slot cut halfway through both pieces. Make the pieces however big you want them and out of whatever material you want to use.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

csk415 said:


> It looks like they all made it. For something so basic it does come in handy at times. @SoCal Gunner, I was trying to keep them small so that I could carry it in my pocket and not notice it. Looks like I got lucky on the size for it to fit in your lighter sleeve. I can make up more later if enough people want one or if any of you want an extra one.
> 
> There is no drawing or dimensions @Matfam1. 2 metal pieces with a slot cut halfway through both pieces. Make the pieces however big you want them and out of whatever material you want to use.


I'll take one if you make up another batch.. Not a fan of leaving my smoke in a public ashtray.. Especially when you smoke with chewers. Spit covered, gnawed up smokes laying in the tray..not cool.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Nice idea, simple design... very cool!


----------



## cvrle1 (Oct 5, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I'll take one if you make up another batch.. Not a fan of leaving my smoke in a public ashtray.. Especially when you smoke with chewers. Spit covered, gnawed up smokes laying in the tray..not cool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I would love one of these as well, if you ever decide to make more. Great idea for sure!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

cvrle1 said:


> I would love one of these as well, if you ever decide to make more. Great idea for sure!


Go ahead and pm me your addy. When I get some done I'll send one out. Might be a week or so.


----------

